# Coffee corner completed



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Its took a while but now the coffee corner is officially open








Now the misses is happy she's got her worktop space and storage back again. I used the Strega for the first time at home and sampled some of BB free Italian roast. The first dial in was way too fine and took an absolute age for the leaver to go back, a few notches coarser and the pour was improved but could be better. I'll try again tomorrow as it's a bit late to OD on coffee now


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

All looking good Soll:good:

Enjoy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All that's missing is coffee...

Nice wee setup


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Good job. It all looks nice and shiney.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> All looking good Soll:good:
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks GS11 ! The only time consuming part was the electrics, but the brother-in-law sorted that out (thanks John) The 800mm kitchen unit and worktop fitted perfectly in that corner.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> All that's missing is coffee...
> 
> Nice wee setup


I played around with it today using BB freeby Italian roast, tasted ok but I think I need to play around some more. Once that done I have a bag of Rave's signature blend which I'm looking forward to and the DSOL


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Soll said:


> Thanks GS11 ! The only time consuming part was the electrics, but the brother-in-law sorted that out (thanks John) The 800mm kitchen unit and worktop fitted perfectly in that corner.


Unit looks a good fit in the corner and should provide some storage for all your coffee 'stuff'









Reckon the SJ should pair well with the strega. The Motta knock boxes work a treat too.

Nice touch that BB provide free beans with the machine:good:


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Good job. It all looks nice and shiney.


Cheers GeordieBoy ! I might pick your brains at some point while I'm getting use to the Strega, have you ever used Rave's signature blend on the Strega yet ? I'd be interested in your weight of beans and pulling style, or perhaps if Coffeechap is reading this, I'd like your opinion on weight amount for this Strega.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Unit looks a good fit in the corner and should provide some storage for all your coffee 'stuff'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claudette threw in a free shot glass to Very nice lady


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got a Motta too and much better than the Grindenstein ones as although they don't look much bigger they manage to hold loads more pucks


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Soll said:


> Cheers GeordieBoy ! I might pick your brains at some point while I'm getting use to the Strega, have you ever used Rave's signature blend on the Strega yet ? I'd be interested in your weight of beans and pulling style, or perhaps if Coffeechap is reading this, I'd like your opinion on weight amount for this Strega.


Do a shot with a low weight, say 16g, and another with say 19g and see which you prefer. You can then tweak from that. Pulling style, start off with what I put in the video. Signature will probably be at it's best 10 days after roast


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Forgot to ask, do you have stock baskets or VSTs? I've 15g, 18g and 20g VSTs so i don't use the stock ones


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Do a shot with a low weight, say 16g, and another with say 19g and see which you prefer. You can then tweak from that. Pulling style, start off with what I put in the video. Signature will probably be at it's best 10 days after roast


Will do GeordieBoy! I may even do a video. The 16g/19g is that single or double ?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Forgot to ask, do you have stock baskets or VSTs? I've 15g, 18g and 20g VSTs so i don't use the stock ones


No VSTs! I'm using the Bezzera one's. Where can I get them ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I think the stock double is 14g so the single is prob 7g. In that case, you might want to stick 15g in max in the double. I don't see the point in pulling a single on the machine


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> I think the stock double is 14g so the single is prob 7g. In that case, you might want to stick 15g in max in the double. I don't see the point in pulling a single on the machine


Would VSTs improve the shot quality ? What one's are suitable for the Strega ?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice looking setup


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Soll said:


> No VSTs! I'm using the Bezzera one's. Where can I get them ?


Has Bean do VSTs. Coffee Hit have VSTs and also Strada's which are pretty similar though they never seem to have stock but are cheaper. La Marzocco baskets are cheaper still and are un tested Strada's. If you get the 15g and 18g ones you just get flexibility in trying different weights and I find this is the range where they work best on the machine for me. Get the ridgeless ones as well as they're easier to get out the puck as well.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Soll said:


> Would VSTs improve the shot quality ? What one's are suitable for the Strega ?


Whether they actually improve shot quality is probably a separate debate! Though in theory they should. Be warned though that you'd need a 58.4mm tamper for them as they're wider at the top than normal baskets so just be aware of the full expense. To get going a bit cheaper, you could just buy some normal 'cheap' baskets to cover the weight sizes I suggested


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Has Bean do VSTs. Coffee Hit have VSTs and also Strada's which are pretty similar though they never seem to have stock but are cheaper. La Marzocco baskets are cheaper still and are un tested Strada's. If you get the 15g and 18g ones you just get flexibility in trying different weights and I find this is the range where they work best on the machine for me. Get the ridgeless ones as well as they're easier to get out the puck as well.


Cheers GeordieBoy, I'll check on their sites. Did you have to change your style to incorporate the VSTs ? ie filter dose in the basket, sweeping technique, tamping ext ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's looking good Sol - time to start mastering it's capabilities, let the fun commence!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> It's looking good Sol - time to start mastering it's capabilities, let the fun commence!


Cheers Darren ! Once I get some consistency with the coffee I'll try and improve my Latte art


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Soll said:


> Did you have to change your style to incorporate the VSTs ? ie filter dose in the basket, sweeping technique, tamping ext ?


Just keep it all the same as normal


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Whether they actually improve shot quality is probably a separate debate! Though in theory they should. Be warned though that you'd need a 58.4mm tamper for them as they're wider at the top than normal baskets so just be aware of the full expense. To get going a bit cheaper, you could just buy some normal 'cheap' baskets to cover the weight sizes I suggested


When you "Normal Cheap Baskets". Do you mean non VST baskets ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah

13 char


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice setup mate


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great se tup, enjoy the lever.


----------

